# Does NetBSD support GPU passthrough?



## BSD83 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello. I just wanted to know if NetBSD does support GPU passthrough when hosting VMs with Qemu or some other virtualization software


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

Rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 24, 2016)

Very few VM solutions provide drivers for operating systems other than Windows and Linux for things like this.
The VirtualBox drivers for FreeBSD don't support GPU passthrough either yet AFAIK.

You might want to try a more generic approach like VirtualGL or gl-streaming (https://github.com/shodruky-rhyammer/gl-streaming).


----------

